# Portfolios, Gigs, Kits?!



## amoona (Sep 13, 2007)

I want to take advantage of the great connections I make working at MAC and of course the SUPER affordable price I get the make-up for. I also want to get a chance to work more on my artistry, I feel like I'm stuck in a rut of doing customer friendly super natural make-up all the time. Now the questions begin ...

1. I just posted a MM page and already I have two gigs lined up (free of course but we're all building our portfolios) but then I get two e-mails directly to my e-mail account. One guy offering me a paid gig for some magazine cover that'll be published in Europe but shot here?! Mind you I've only had time to upload three super basic pics to my portfolio. Then some other dude who wants to fly me to London to do make-up for this lady who is doing a Textile presentation. Umm, idk what to say idk if it's sketchy or I'll be passing up good jobs.

2. What size prints should I ask for? One photographer is gonna give me either 8x10 or a CD and the other said she'll give me 11x14. Also where do I go to get my portfolio put together. My coworkers who have professional portfolios either have them online or got them professionally put together in LA. I don't mind doing that either but she doesnt even remember who did it (long story short her portfolio got stolen).

3. Should I just bring a freakin roller suitcase with me on gigs? haha I'm too weak to even carry my small traincase let alone my MAC traincase.

4. How do I get a website put together? What online hoster do I go through, where do I get a domain?


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 13, 2007)

1. Investigate. The first gig sounds somewhat legit, but I'd definently be wary of that second one. 

2. Are the photogs going to give you raw photos on CD or retouched prints? Either way, I personally go for the CDs as they're easier to handle, and just in case my book does get stolen or messed up, I have something I can print off of.

3. Bring whatever it is you think you'll need. If you're just doing one model and two looks, bring enough for that. If it's a bunch of models and a bunch of different looks, bring more stuff. 

4. Surpass seems to be an ok web hosting service. As far as getting a website started, you can always look into web designers and inquire about their rates. I happen to be one...







hth!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2007)

*1. I just posted a MM page and already I have two gigs lined up (free of course but we're all building our portfolios) but then I get two e-mails directly to my e-mail account. One guy offering me a paid gig for some magazine cover that'll be published in Europe but shot here?! Mind you I've only had time to upload three super basic pics to my portfolio. Then some other dude who wants to fly me to London to do make-up for this lady who is doing a Textile presentation. Umm, idk what to say idk if it's sketchy or I'll be passing up good jobs.*
the tfp gigs are probably legit. the one about the magazine cover, i'd set up a meeting with this guy first. some of those things are sent out massively over mm and aren't legit...trust me. the one who wants you to fly to london, definately sketchy.

*2. What size prints should I ask for? One photographer is gonna give me either 8x10 or a CD and the other said she'll give me 11x14. Also where do I go to get my portfolio put together. My coworkers who have professional portfolios either have them online or got them professionally put together in LA. I don't mind doing that either but she doesnt even remember who did it (long story short her portfolio got stolen).*
8x10 are usually your best bet because the majority of photographers will print this size and you want everything in your portfolio to be uniform in terms of size. beyond that, you can check out some craft or framing stores to find a nice book to put them all in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but like j_absinthe said, it is wise to also get a cd so you have something to work off of if anything happens to your book, plus you'll have those high quality images to use online from the cd.

*3. Should I just bring a freakin roller suitcase with me on gigs? haha I'm too weak to even carry my small traincase let alone my MAC traincase.*
whatever works best for you. if you think a rolling suitcase will be easier to manage, go for it!

*4. How do I get a website put together? What online hoster do I go through, where do I get a domain?*
you can, like j_absinthe said, check around some web design sites and inquire on rates to get something started. i do web design, so feel free to pm me if you have any questions about any of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.godaddy.com is a pretty good domain registrar, and for hosting i can't give a higher recommendation than http://www.hostradius.com


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 23, 2007)

amoona,

a couple ppl on MM have gotten that email from the magazine cover guy in europe. its def a scam.


----------



## diorgrl (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_amoona,

a couple ppl on MM have gotten that email from the magazine cover guy in europe. its def a scam._

 
What kind of a scam is it....what are the dudes intentions??  scary!


----------

